# Toronto SA meetup.com groups



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Came across these:

"Freedom From Fear" Toronto Meetup Group

Shy Women's Conversation and Friendship Group

Toronto Shyness and Social Anxiety Support Group


----------

